# Plugs Jacks Piezo en multisim



## splitting (Mar 10, 2007)

Hola, he empezado a utilizar el multisim y me parece grandioso, solo que no he podido encontrar jacks, plugs, bocinas, piezoelectricos, no se si es posible  utilizar estos en multisim y los necesito ya que mi ramo es el audio. Si alguien me pudiera orientar un poco estaria muy agradecido, ya sea que me diga donde encontrarlos o si se puede o no se puede hacer uso de estos componentes. De antemano gracias


----------



## El nombre (Mar 10, 2007)

Dentro de indicators tienes los Buzzer. Para la simulación puedes usar una R equivalente. 
Los jacks, cuando pases al ultiboard, tienes lo que quiras.
Es muy facil e intuitivo realizar el componente que quieras.
Saludos


----------

